# sick cherry barb- need advice



## miagrrl (May 3, 2007)

my male cherry barb seems ill lately. he is not eating, sitting on the bottom of the tank a lot, hiding sometimes. He seems a little less red....not himself. there are no signs on any specific illness. ammonia / nitrites are zero- water condition is good. no signs of parasites or any external infections of any sort. the other fish in the tank seem 100% fine. this has been going on for about 2 days now, any ideas on what to do? should i put him in a quarantine tank and medicate him?? (and how would i medicate him, when i don't know whats wrong?) should i wait and see? he is not being attacked by anyone- he might be gasping a little, sometimes, its hard to tell..... what should i do next? and at what point would i need to consider euthanizing him?


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

A little salt and a slow temp raise could help him fight off anything hes fighting right now and keep any other fish from possibly getting what he has. Just remember with higher temps you need to raise oxygen exchange as the water will hold less.

When to kill? To me it depends on the type of fish and what is wrong. Since we don't know whats wrong it can be tricky. However its a cherry barb and i wouldn't medicate it at all other than salt.


----------



## miagrrl (May 3, 2007)

awww. thanks for your help, i came home from work and he was dead. 


tested the water, still fine. all other fish, still fine. he must have just died, cause my husband came home to check on him at lunch time. poor little fishie

thanks anyways


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

Your husband came home to check on a cherry barb.... Thats commitment.


----------

